# 1994 jeep wrangler plows



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

Any know what type of plow I can put on a 1994 jeep wrangler. I am getting a run around from suppliers that they have anything made for that year. or the price is around 5,000.00 bucks, hell i didnt pay that for 9 ft hd boss on my f-550


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I have 2 x6.5 ft fisher and western on my jeeps.
Yes it was $5k for each jeep.
Expensive and work really well.


----------



## firehall1 (Aug 28, 2009)

check with the snow dogg, got a quote for $2,895 installed.. its 6 1/2 foot and stainless steel, very nice plows


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

jenton;830888 said:


> Any know what type of plow I can put on a 1994 jeep wrangler. I am getting a run around from suppliers that they have anything made for that year. or the price is around 5,000.00 bucks, hell i didnt pay that for 9 ft hd boss on my f-550


Got a used Fisher 6.5 if your interested.....908-534-6400


----------

